# Cat Fishin



## LDUBS (Oct 12, 2020)

Well, what did you expect!


----------



## JL8Jeff (Oct 15, 2020)

Ha! My dog used to stand in the water and watch the minnows swim around her and bite at her legs. She would try to grab them until she got water up her nose. When I had her out in the boat with me fishing, she would watch as I retrieved the lure and when I pulled it out of the water with no fish on it, she would look at me wondering where the fish was.


----------



## Attwanl (Jan 21, 2021)

Love it, seems very relaxed


----------



## Attwanl (Jan 21, 2021)

Love it, seems very relaxed


----------

